

The F-35 just became 25% vulnerable - SoftwareMaven
http://nation.time.com/2013/01/11/hot-stuff-the-f-35-just-became-25-more-vulnerable/

======
rikacomet
I seem to can't find where the proof, or a official testing authority report,
says that the vulnebility is "25%" more, compared to original design? DOT&E
extract doesn't mentions that.

